# The Next Playstation



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Think we'd better get saving :thumb:.

See The Future - YouTube


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

About time something new came along. 

We seem to have had the PS3 and Xbox360 for a awfully long time. 

Will be interesting to see how far they push it with modern technology.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Dont think it's a playstation Sony have often said their consoles usually have a 10 year life it's only been 7 but then the ps3 came 6 years after the ps2

Probably something else, a gaming tablet or something


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

10 years is a hell of a lon time. compare it to the tablet and phone market. apple making a games console would change things i bet lol


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

carbonangel said:


> Dont think it's a playstation Sony have often said their consoles usually have a 10 year life it's only been 7 but then the ps3 came 6 years after the ps2
> 
> Probably something else, a gaming tablet or something


PS1 - 1995
PS2 - 2000
Ps3 - 2006

They have not historically had a 10 year pattern, and this is the longest they've went without releasing a console, I know PS/MS said a year or so ago the current consoles will have a 10 year lifespan.....but that's (IMHO) blatantly just avoiding the Osbourne Effect, if it really has an 8 year life span and you say it has an 8 year span no one buys the slim/super slim console in the 6th or 7th year and the new one is 'almost here'.

Apple are masters at managing this, they announce new products like the 1st iPad or 1st iPhone months in advance to give time for hype and media coverage but with each evolution (iPad 2+ and iPhone 3G+) the time between announcement and going on sale has been under 2 weeks.

I think console lifespans will increase, (they'll need more time to recover hardware costs with game sales)....and possibly die eventually, in the current format at least, £40-50 hard copy games are not the future, unfortunate for the few remaining cd/dvd/game sales companies on the high street. I'm sure some companies would love a pay per hour streaming service (minimal hardware cost to consumer) ....in addition to paying for 'upgrades' as you play the game, we're going this way already with Call of Duty downloadable map packs etc, extract teh maximum amount of money from each consumer!

The race to the bottom with 69p angry birds etc is no doubt having an impact on games sales for casual gamers, how palatable will £400 new hardware be? ....I guess time will tell!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

carbonangel said:


> Dont think it's a playstation Sony have often said their consoles usually have a 10 year life it's only been 7 but then the ps3 came 6 years after the ps2
> 
> Probably something else, a gaming tablet or something


The PS1 was 1994, the PS2 2000 and the PS3 was 2006.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

The big announcement is at 11pm tomorrow night with live streaming here. In the mean time Sony have given us these to tell the story of the Playstation so far.


----------

